# Truck Crane



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

What have you guys designed, built or bought to load your drain machines into your truck? I tried a search on here and only found one thread with no pictures. I have a KUV style bed. Looking for something to incorporate a 12 volt winch. Getting too old to hoss 'em up in the truck. Let's see what you've done. :thumbsup:


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2008)

knapheide makes one it is expensive. go to vestil.com. they have a 12 volt one. i got mine at graingers installed in a stahl muv. works greatand half the price


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

i use folding ramps on the side door and a elc wench to pull it up for me. no back pain here


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Harbor freight crane with a electric winch pulls up my Gorlitz go68hd with no problems.....yet, whole setup cost me about 200 bucks with a warranty in the winch, here's a few pics of my vans with them in it, saves my back bigtime when there's 200' of cable in them and i'm alone, I'm 31 and have a sore back almost daily


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.westernmule.com/bumper_cranes.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Or this...
http://www.harborfreight.com/500-lb-capacity-12v-winch-powered-hitch-lift-47591.html


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Or this...
http://www.abledata.com/abledata.cf...285&trail=22,13893,13894,13997&discontinued=0


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Or this...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Or this...
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200425067_200425067


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Similar to Harbor Freight...
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_650281_650281


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

My favorite would be the Western Mule bumper crane.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Hillside you can post that first pic here too :laughing: :jester:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/post-your-trashed-truck-2722/


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Hey Hillside you can post that first pic here too :laughing: :jester:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/post-your-trashed-truck-2722/


man, that wasn't even bad, u caught me on a good tues or wed, the van get's thrashed weekly, i'll take a good one after a 80 hour week with no helper and post it there,  :laughing: :yes: it'll give dunbar a run for his money :laughing:
it sucks doing all kinds of service cuz u never know what's gonna happen between 7-7


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Another good reason for sectional machine.:whistling2:


----------

